# acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST



## maxrussell (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm trying to get k3b to work on 7.0 release.

I've compiled atapicam support, but still no devices are seen.

dmesg reports the following:


```
hptrr: no controller detected.
ad0: 152627MB <Maxtor 6G160P0 KA201V00> at ata0-master UDMA133
acd0: DVDR <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D/1.19> at ata1-master UDMA66
acd1: DMA limited to UDMA33, device found non-ATA66 cable
acd1: DVDROM <ASUS DVD-E616A2/1.03> at ata1-slave UDMA33
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Realtek ALC888>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20071129_0050>
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x48 0x00 0x01
acd1: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 sks=0x48 0x00 0x01
acd1: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D 1.19> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 66.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
cd1 at ata1 bus 0 target 1 lun 0
cd1: <ASUS DVD-E616A2 1.03> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd1: 33.000MB/s transfers
cd1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
```

The device plays cds fine, but I can't set up k3b to use it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't think the 'Illegal Request' errors are related to your problem. I get that every time I boot up without a CD in the tray. It looks like a complicated way of saying 'nothing to play, boss'.


----------



## adamk (Mar 1, 2009)

What do you mean you "can't set up k3b to use it."?  What error messages are you getting?  /dev/cd0 is clearly created and should work: 

cd0: <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D 1.19>

Do you have permission to access the /dev/cd0 device?

Adam


----------



## pamdirac (Mar 6, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ... It looks like a complicated way of saying 'nothing to play, boss'.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 7, 2009)

K3b needs access to the xpt device that is connected to the writer and people should really read post-install messages. In k3b case, type this to view the instructions:

```
make -C /usr/ports/sysutils/k3b showinfo
```

It is detailed and shows exactly what to do.
Also, if you run kde via kdm, your ~/.xsession-errors would have shown failure to open the xpt device. Or in a xterm/konsole/yourfavterminal it would've shown up as well.


----------

